

PSA: Some Kickstarter projects don't collapse, are awesome - tbana
http://www.redbull.com/en/games/stories/1331669105981/seven-amazing-games-that-prove-kickstarter-works

======
theandrewbailey
There's also Wasteland 2, which as I understand is damn near close to release.

Further out is Elite Dangerous, and even further, Star Citizen.

~~~
jbarrow
The article also neglected to mention Banner Saga, another pretty big one
which has been released and is pretty fantastic.

